# Samurai Jack animated movie greenlit



## BORTZ (May 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> As we zeroed in on how Frederator Films would approach animated feature filmmaking (D’oh! Put the talent first, the same way we did in TV!) I started hanging with the best talent we knew. And, at the head of the list was Genndy Tartakovsky.
> 
> That was a pretty easy decision. I was president of Hanna-Barbera when Genndy came to the studio as a key member of Donovan Cook’s 2 Stupid Dogs team. I greenlit his first Dexter’s Laboratory short, and he delivered one of the great cartoons in recent history. Then there was the DL series, also one of the greats. Samurai Jack and Clone Wars were after my time, but I watched Genndy grow as a filmmaker from afar, and I remembered Genndy as one of the best people I’d worked with in my entire career. Talented, smart, dedicated, relentless, amazing leader, moral, and fun. What a rare guy.
> 
> ...



source
http://frederatorblogs.com/frederatorfilms...ch-with-genndy/

This is huge for me. I absolutely love the Samurai Jack series and was pissed when it was cut. 
brb, freaking the eff out.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

A movie?! With Samurai Jack?! Awesome! I really liked the series as a kid but then all of a sudden they stopped airing it and I was sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But now I'm happy again, of course!


----------



## yuyuyup (May 9, 2010)

bring back jack/dexter/stupid dogs but also all the other great shit that got axed DO IT


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, I really liked Samurai Jack. Hope Phil LaMarr does the voice on this too.


----------



## pitman (May 12, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up, I really liked Samurai Jack. Hope Phil LaMarr does the voice on this too.



I hope the Scotsman makes an appearance


----------



## BORTZ (May 12, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Scotsman was freaking bad ass. And hilarious. 
My favorite characters/bad guys were the ultrabots and the ninja he killed. Id love for them to make an appearance but i doubt it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 12, 2010)

Really? This show hasn't aired for years, why bring it back now? If it's not good enough, people will be pissed.


----------



## DeMoN (May 13, 2010)

Did this show ever have a conclusion?  It was the same shit over and over again.  Jack fights Aku, Aku runs away, repeat.


----------



## LINK289 (May 13, 2010)

@DeMoN

That plot sounds familiar... OH! Mario.


----------



## BORTZ (May 13, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Really? This show hasn't aired for years, why bring it back now? If it's not good enough, people will be pissed.
> That person will be me. But i guess thats why if they are going to do it at all they have the original art director do it.
> 
> QUOTE(DeMoN @ May 12 2010, 08:06 PM) Did this show ever have a conclusion?  It was the same shit over and over again.  Jack fights Aku, Aku runs away, repeat.


Nope. Which is what im hoping the movie will do. Bring us some closure.


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Did this show ever have a conclusion?  It was the same shit over and over again.  Jack fights Aku, Aku runs away, repeat.


Yeah, that bugged me. The subplots were entertaining though.


----------

